# Do I have hypothyroid? Should I be prescribed medication?



## veronica125 (Sep 25, 2014)

My doctor has not been very helpful. I've gained 25+lbs in the past 5 months with no cause. I am in the fitness industry, work out 3-5 times/week, and eat fairly well. There has no been no increase in my food in take, although I have cut out energy drinks and all fast food the past 6 months. This leaves me confused.

I have been very fatigues, constipated, bloated, and depressed. I've also have been having trouble conceiving and having irregular periods. Along with the obvious weight gain. My body is falling apart on me.

All the medical professionals I've spoken to suggested hypothyroid. I was recently tested and was just handed results this morning, with zero guidance on what any of it meant.

Do I have hypothyroid and could this be causing my symptoms?

T4, free: .87 ng/dL
TSH: 1.38 uIU/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Well, it sure is possible The range for that FREE T4 would be most helpful. I am a huge believer in listening to my body and I know you are the same. If you hear persistent echoeings in your mind that you have a thyroid problem; you most likely do.

Will enclose some info for you which may help. You do need further testing.

And since you are a fitness trainer, I am wondering if you take a lot of protein supplements or other supplements and if so, could you list them, please?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## veronica125 (Sep 25, 2014)

The only thing I use occasionally, is Cardio Cuts. It's a prework out supplement/fat burner. I haven't taken anything else in quite awhile, well over 6 months. Yesterday. I bought some fat burning pills and a 7-day detox. Unfortunately, I do not want to start taking them until I can figure out what is going on with me.

My T4 free level is .87 ng/dL. Is that low?

I can try to schedule a lab for T3. My doctor is terrible and not helpful at all.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We can't determine whether that Free T4 is low without the range for your lab. Did your results include the range?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your doctor is that bad - leave and find another one that is willing to work with you.

Lab's are easy to order yourself online - this seems top be the best deal going.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

This has a few useless tests on it but the main tests we look at are the FT-4 and FT-3 which it includes for a very reasonable price.


----------



## veronica125 (Sep 25, 2014)

The dr.s range was from .9 - 1.76.

One doctor I saw today said that even if it is a little low, it could be causing my symptoms. What do you think?

I just order them myself? I had no idea I could do that. Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

So if I'm reading correctly, your Free T4 level is .87, and your lab's range is .90 to 1.76, correct? In that case, yes, you are without a doubt low in Free T4. It would be helpful to also know your Free T3.

Lovlkn is right. If your doctor is not helpful, find a new one. You're the customer, and you vote with your feet, so to speak.


----------

